# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  Pine Crossbeak

## gonousas

Ενα ιδιαιτερο ειδος αγνωστο για την χωρα μας και μια προσπαθεια που ισως να μου δωσει αυτο το φτερουγισμα που ενιωσα με τις   καρδερινες

----------


## IscarioTis

Τι ωραιο πουλι....
Ξερουνε τιποτα γιαυτα τα πουλια?

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Oμορφο πουλι !!!  ειναι σκεψη ή εχεις προχωρησει σε αποκτηση ζευγαριου Κωστα ;

----------


## gonousas

τα περιμενω ...

----------

